# Damon busted again?



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

910 the fan just had an announcement that Damon was arrested on Thursday for drugs again. Apparently in Arizona. It is supposedly an AP wire report

Lets see what links we can get to post here


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.kgw.com/sports/stories/kgw_070703_sports_stoudamire_arrested.66a65deb.html

"Damon Stoudamire, guard for the Portland Trail Blazers, was arrested on drug charges as he boarded a plane at Tucson International Airport, a spokeswoman for the airport police said Monday. "


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

kgw.com is reporting the same thing.

Geezus.....

See ya, Damon.

I had VERY slim hopes that he would come back and perform for Portland, but I knew better. Even a slim hope is too much for this clown.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Damon


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> "Stoudamire, who has faced drug charges twice before . . .


Three strikes and you're out, Damon!


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Unbelievable....

You would think that Damon would KNOW BETTER by NOW. What is this....his 3rd? 4th? time. Oh I forgot, this is still "alleged" drugs, the REAL truth will come to light. LOL :laugh: I think I have heard this all before.

What is J.Quick going to say now? Isn't Damon exhibit 1B, on POR PR troubles?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Man, Damon has the balls to complain about his use here, and how the fans mistreated him?

Hey Damon, quit getting caught with tobaccy!

you dolt!


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Ever wonder why he's only 5'10? This guy is a clown, trade him for anybody and call it good, better yet bench him and never let him see the ball again. Put him on the IR for the next two years.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

When asked Damon said:

"I don't know whose bag of weed that is in my suitcase. I loan this suitcase out a lot and it could be anybody's week. It's not mine. Just last week my Dad borrowed this suitcase, maybe it's his weed."

On a more serious note, if this involves transporting drugs on an interstate flight, could this be much more serious? It's one thing to get caught with it in your car, but adding in an airport and and the interstate transport issue could make this different.


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

Damon Stoudamire busted for drugs yet again...And I was just thankful when the Kobe news came out that it wasn't yet another Blazer in trouble...Man, I can't believe what idiots these guys are. Damon has got to go...but who's going to take him now. Chances were slim that we could find a taker for him before this, but now??? Maybe we could get out of the contract due to some sort of moralities clause? This is what, the third strike within the last year? :upset:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

This is a conspiracy by the Lakers.. they planted it on Damon right? to get thte heat of kobe... :rofl:



baptism by fire.... Steve Patterson

welcome to the Blazers....


Is this the treat all the players with a clean slate, and when they do wrong, deal with it firmly ... attitude you were talking about recently....

well..... get ready for Damon part 3 or 4 or 5 or ?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

What was "Speed" saying on another thread? Something about the Blazers' image being washed clean because of Kobe Bryant. 

You there, Speed? Speed? Hello? . . .


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Um doesn't this mean he is gone*

Isn't a 3rd drug violation mean that he is gone? I thought the league has a 3 strikes and your out policy. On top of it, could you imagine having to give up a 20 million plus dollar paycheck because you couldn't stop smoking weed for one year in order to get it? If this is the case, then Damon just did this.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, the Kobe/Armstrong distraction didn't last long did it.

How do you think Pres. Patterson feels about this. It is the first crime on his watch. I be he makes and example of Damon (if he can).


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey? If he goes to jail does his money come off the books? There is no way he's not getting convicted this time! It would make the legal system look retarded.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

None of those had officially been recognized by the NBA right? so it was no offense logged in???

dont know just asking....


Can his contract be voided?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reep</b>!
> When asked Damon said:
> 
> "I don't know whose bag of weed that is in my suitcase. I loan this suitcase out a lot and it could be anybody's week. It's not mine. Just last week my Dad borrowed this suitcase, maybe it's his weed."
> ...


I believe it depends on the amount. If he was transporting another "Willie Log" then he could be in some serious sheet. If it was for 'personal use' it probably won't be any different than if he were in his home or car or wherever it is he likes to toke out.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

So he smokes the OOOOOOHHHH WEEEEE. Big friggen deal. They are just as bad as cigarettes and alcohol so as long as he brings it come game time, I could honestly care less. It is his life not ours. I'd rather have a player smoke the sticky green then beat women(yes that includes you Ruben)


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

i'm not sure about the three strikes rule. i thought that only applied when you either:
a) fail to pass a drug test
b) fail to follow NBA mandated drug rehab program

I could be wrong, though. Frankly, somebody that stupid and that short doesn't deserve that kind of NBA money for whatever reason. 

Christ. How can you even accidentally bring pot on a plane after 911? I used to do it before then all the time. There's no decent bud in Boise. But now? What a moron.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Unbelievable....


You took the words right out of my mouth (...or fingers. However you want to put it). How STUPID can one person be??? :nonono:

Trade this loser!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Before we get into a debate about whether or not Pot is or is not good, let's not go there.

Also, this is Pattersons first test as the president. How he conducts the press conference (assuming they have one) is VERY important. If he just repeats the Trader Bob mantra, he could go down in flames.

plus, everyone knows...you put the pot in a baggy, and you swallow it! Jeez Damon, didn't they teach you anything at U of Arizona? Everyone knows that the athletes there (cept for swimmers and divers) are all pot heads.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Sneaking drugs on a plane?! Didn't Damon ever see _Midnight Express_?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Or you*

Put it in a big container of coffee. That always covers it up so the doggies can't smell it.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Authorities in Arizona thought it wa a forest fire smouldering outside of Tucson, Arizona. Little did they know, Damon had packed his 'Tree Trunk Bong' in a suitcase and headed down south to the warm, dry air of the desert. Good times! Welcome to the Pima County jail Damon!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

what a dumbass. 

He could have just bought some once he got to portland. 





I love mary jane


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

There is enough pot in every state to not risk your career for. This guy is a DOLT! Forget him and let's move on!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

"Unbelievable" doesn't begin to cover it....

This is absolutely ridiculous! This is the proverbial "straw"! I have never before advocated this, but it is time:

Trade Damon or cut him. 

Yes, SCBF, who has defended the Blazers time and time again for not simply cutting Stoudamire and incurring the financial consequences for doing so, is now saying that if this guy is not traded by the time training camp opens, they had better cut him, or the e-mails will fly from my computer to any and all Blazer employees that I can track down.

And I expect all of you to hold me accountable to this.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

iam gonna be very pissed , if damon gets bad attention , Its just weed, I dont smoke it i use to , But its no sexual assault


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

In his plea bargain agreement regarding the midnight run in his smokey H2, the misdemeanor charges were to be dropped IF he didn't get into anymore legal trouble over the next year. This qualifies as trouble. In the link Hap posted, it stated that his offense was punishable with up to 3 months in jail... and then the latest would be tacked on too. As far as the NBA is concerned, if this sticks, he'll have two strikes against him.

My hope is that the legal system takes him off of Portland's hands. Guilty of being an idiot.

STOMP


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

It's really pathetic... he was on my last nerve a year ago, now he's corroding my arteries.

If he can't be traded, cut him, his contract will be off the books in a couple of seasons. He's doing heaps of harm and no good...

I don't think we really need worry that a major rival is going to pick him up as the final piece to the puzzle anyway...


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

at this point, can they not cut him, but simply not invite him to practices or games? basically just put him on injured reserve all year? has such a thing ever been done before? 

the reason I ask is because he will have a lot of value next summer as an expiring contract. also, a buyout at this point may cost nearly as much as just holding onto him. 

further, he'd be an excellent long-term example for other teammates and the rest of the NBA about how the new Blazers want to be. letting him off the hook like we did Kemp is only going to make it more obvious that players here aren't accountable. 

being forced into the shame of having to sit an entire season on IR, in the prime of his life and in his home town, sounds pretty darned sad to me.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Off topic just a bit, but I just have to say this:

Did the entire basketball media take the weekend off?

Kobe turns himself in on Friday, and the story breaks on Sunday night?

Damon gets arrested on Thursday, and we don't hear about it until today?

At least the Armstrong story took less then 24 hours to be reported....


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> iam gonna be very pissed , if damon gets bad attention , Its just weed, I dont smoke it i use to , But its no sexual assault


True. It's just weed. Lots of people smoke it. But most people don't get busted THREE TIMES in just over a year. Most people change their behaviors and act a little smarter if they get busted once. My problem with this isn't the fact that he uses weed, it's that he can be so stupid about it when more than a $200 fine is at stake. 

He is a hometown hero. He is, like it or not, a role model. Right or wrong, he is a representative of our entire community. Apparently, he's an idiot too.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Damon: "Hey, Sheed, you see dis story about Kobe?"

Wallace: "Yeah. He workin' our turf, man!"

Damon: "Das right. We better get back in the news!"

Wallace: "Dat's right. Is all about our rep!"

Damon: "Yeah! We bad."

Wallace: "We totally bad."

Damon: "What we gonna do 'bout dis?"

Wallace: "Why don't you get your *** busted on dope charges again?"

Damon: "Yeah! Great idea, bro! What you gonna do?"

Wallace: "I don't know. Give me a minute. I'll figure how to f--- up somehow."

Damon: "Das the spirit, bro! You can do it!"

Wallace: "Shut up, mouse! I know I can do it. I been doin' it all my m----f---- life."

Damon: "Me, too, bro! I'm a pro. I can f--- up any way you like."

Wallace: "Then go get your skinny a-- busted in Tucson, man."

Damon: "Word, man. Word."


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

ha! i get it, black people talk funny and swear a lot...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> at this point, can they not cut him, but simply not invite him to practices or games? basically just put him on injured reserve all year? has such a thing ever been done before?
> 
> the reason I ask is because he will have a lot of value next summer as an expiring contract. also, a buyout at this point may cost nearly as much as just holding onto him.
> ...


If they tried to "shut him out" like that, the Player's Union would probably bring suit against the team and the league. They'd come up with a reason.

They could try to put him on IR all year, but he'd probably publicly state that he wasn't injured and then the Player's Union would bring suit against the team and the league.

What's left? Keep him on the active roster and never play him? And let him whine and complain all year? Let him potentially become a distraction in the locker room? No thanks.


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

I can't take this anymore! I am so tired of dumbass players that don't know how to be discreet with their bad habits!! Please Mr. Patterson, make an example of Damon! CUT HIM NOW!!

Let him toil away in European hoops obscurity the rest of his miserably midgeted days!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> If they tried to "shut him out" like that, the Player's Union would probably bring suit against the team and the league. They'd come up with a reason.
> ...


I don't know if the players union could do anything about it. Isn't in up to the team to decide who gets what roster spot? It's not as if anyone believes the 'high ankle sprain' and the 'sore left big toe' that guys on the IR are listed with. 

Somebody out there must be willing to take this guy in a trade, right. Right?

[crickets]


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

remember how the Blazer problems came in 3's? Well, either Damon was the 3rd (Kobe, Armstrong, Damon) or he's the 1st..(Damon..??...??...)


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm sure their is a behavior clause in the players contract for all NBA players. If I were the Blazers, I would use that to nullify his contract and make him a free agent. Enough is enough.


and the whole "its only weed" argument is tired. If its "only" weed, then why is the guy willing to risk his career, risk jail time, risk his reputation and everything else he's worked hard for over 
just weed. If its such a harmless substance then I don't think people would get so addicted to it that they would risk everything for it, do you?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

now that I think of it, I can see how the IR probably wouldn't work. once a player starts whining about it, I can imagine the league could do something.

however, there's nothing to prevent him from being the 12th man off the bench. if he complains to the media or teammates, can't they suspend him from games? 

i'm really, really curious as to whether they can freeze him out of the team by removing his locker, banning him from practices, etc.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> I don't know if the players union could do anything about it. Isn't in up to the team to decide who gets what roster spot? It's not as if anyone believes the 'high ankle sprain' and the 'sore left big toe' that guys on the IR are listed with.


Officially, you can't be put on the IR unless you actually have an injury that would prevent you from playing. Up until this point, however, it's always been in the best interests of the league and the Player's Union to turn their back and ignore the abuse of the IR. Everyone knows it's simply a place to put your extra players and "make up" injuries.

However, if Damon came out loudly in the media, proclaiming that he really didn't have a "high ankle sprain" or whatever, the Union might decide that it was finally in their best interests to pursue a course of legal action, to prevent other teams from doing what *theWanker* proposed they do to Damon.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> If he can't be traded, cut him...


A lot has been read into Paul Allen's public statement of how the team would be managed from here on out, but it did speak directly to the point that the Blazers were prepared to cut players if they continued to have indiscretions. If this sticks, Damon is finally gone.

STOMP


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Officially, you can't be put on the IR unless you actually have an injury that would prevent you from playing. Up until this point, however, it's always been in the best interests of the league and the Player's Union to turn their back and ignore the abuse of the IR. Everyone knows it's simply a place to put your extra players and "make up" injuries.
> ...


Still. Would the union want to go out on a limb for a guy thrice busted with weed? Wouldn't that risk a lot of scrutiny of the other 'injured' players on the 'injured' reserve list? So maybe they'd get Damon back on the active roster, but it could be at a cost of 3x30 contracts around the league of IR guys who aren't injured. Maybe you're right, I don't know. 

Bottom line is: the guy has got to go.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I believe Steve Patterson cut John Lucas for drugs while he was in Houston... maybe I am wrong... he took the stance and backed it up then.

Portland just has to do something with this... or else they are crying wolf... it just can not keep happening, a few months at a time over and over.

The judge needs to stick it to Damon, and make him serve time. They need to send amessage to these spoiled pro players that they do not get special treatment.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> What's left? Keep him on the active roster and never play him? And let him whine and complain all year? Let him potentially become a distraction in the locker room? No thanks.


Does he actually have enough respect left that anyone would pay attention to him? Why not leave him on the active roster, never play him and start fining for out-bursts, but mostly make him a pariah if he tries to cause trouble. Locker in another room, etc.

I'm sure there are all sorts of "discretionary" things Portland can do, immune to the Players Union, to make his professional life hell *if* he invites it.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Well, if we have to foot his salary, I say put him on the bench or make him the new blazer's clown. Put him in a big pink clown suit, let him take a few bong rips, and let him run around the rose garden in a clown suit. He can be Blazer Bill, part Deux. :yes:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> Does he actually have enough respect left that anyone would pay attention to him?


Not from the fans or the media. However, he might get sympathy (if nothing else) or even more from his friends on the team. I could see Wallace, for example, thinking to himself, "That could be me. Would they treat me that way? How could they do that? Etc."

He has enough relational "power" with the other players to be able to create controversy and discord in the locker room - yes, I do believe he does.

If he can't be traded, and if it isn't possible to void his contract, then he must be cut.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

What is the league's drug policy in regard to being busted for weed three times in one year?

Can the Blazers fire Damon outright?

Anybody know ?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> Well, if we have to foot his salary, I say put him on the bench or make him the new blazer's clown. Put him in a big pink clown suit, let him take a few bong rips, and let him run around the rose garden in a clown suit. He can be Blazer Bill, part Deux. :yes:


Me likey... how about he gets a smokey running start in that clown outfit, spreads his arms out like a plane, and then projects himself into the base of the hoop and directly onto the IR for the year (eliminating the Players Association dilemma). As some have pointed out, PR nightmare or not, his contract does make him a legit bagaining chip in the salary cap game in the very near future. 13 mil is a lot of space to clear for a team looking to do the Kiki.

STOMP


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I loved Blazer Bill.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> What is the league's drug policy in regard to being busted for weed three times in one year?
> 
> Can the Blazers fire Damon outright?
> ...


I posted the CBA clause in another thread. Basically, on the third strike you get repeating 5-game suspensions until you comply with drug treatment. In other words, nothing really bad happens. You sit out a few games, then act good for awhile. Of course this only happens when you are caught by the league (drug test), so none of this applies to Damon.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I couldn't care less if he smoked pot, but Damon, c'mon man, wheres the value in all the risk ?

Dude, seriously, you ARE A MILLIONAIRE. Just trash the stuff and buy some more pot when you get to your final destination.

Idiotic.

Stuart


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

LOL Sabas !

Is Damon gonna go to jail now for violating his terms in his last bust in Washington?

He was supposed to stay out of trouble for one whole year.

If he goes to jail can the Blazers get him off of their salary cap?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

All joking aside, I think the only real solution is to part ways.

They could look for loop holes and ways to make Damon's life a living hell, but is that really what the organization wants to be known for? Sure, it sends a message, but it sends an even louder message to players around the league that management is fully prepared to ruin your life if you slip up... it would probably be more devastating to the franchise than the Jail Blazers image if things got ugly.

Besides the practical, it's just bad karma...


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Damon's got a problem that goes way beyond an addiction to pot -- he's stupid. I've seen people get over (or at least on top of) addictions before. I've never seen anyone get over being stupid. For years I've argued with him that the coaching staff hasn't turned him loose in the kind of crazy, up and down game that would let him be at his best, whatever that might be. While I still think there's truth in that, this feels like a personal last straw for me. I can put up with a lot but this level of stupidity is just too much. I'm not even feeling angry about it... just done. At this point any way to get him off the team I'm for. On the off chance he's got a *contagious* case of the stupids, I don't want Zach, Q, and the rest of the crew catching it; they've already got enough of their own going.

:sigh:


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

Or it could be EXACTLY what this team needs in order to finally bring in players with CHARACTER.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

What really pisses me of about Damon , is that besides the fact that he has been busted for pot for the THIRD TIME in 15 MONTHS, he has the balls to make idiotic play me or trade me remarks. I have said it before and will say it again, Damon is the EPITOME of the egocentric NBA player. Everything is about HIM, if POR fans could let him just play HIS game, if players would run plays through HIM, if they would let HIM shoot more, if fans would get off HIS back, etc..., etc... This guy is an egotistical fool, who on dribbles too m uch, is a BAD defender, has a bad attitude, drives to the basket and tries to FINISH instead of dish, and cannot even hit jumpers consistently. 

POR would be better served getting rid of him for the best deal they can, whatever that may be. He isn't going to accept a buyout, he is too damm selfish, and you surley do not want him on your team another year. I truly believe that Sheed, while he probably smokes pot, was an unfortunate bystander (oh he may have used bad judgement and smoked a little) in the hwy\hummer incident. Damon is just bad news, he is probably the weed connection for the whole team. I just cannot get over how dumb a person has to be to get caught for the THIRD FRICKIN time in less than a year. Damon....uh.....your not smart.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

> Damon....uh.....your not smart.


But he makes his own bed?!?!? (<- in a whiney,sarcastic voice)


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> Damon's got a problem that goes way beyond an addiction to pot -- he's stupid. I've seen people get over (or at least on top of) addictions before. I've never seen anyone get over being stupid. For years I've argued with him that the coaching staff hasn't turned him loose in the kind of crazy, up and down game that would let him be at his best, whatever that might be. While I still think there's truth in that, this feels like a personal last straw for me. I can put up with a lot but this level of stupidity is just too much. I'm not even feeling angry about it... just done. At this point any way to get him off the team I'm for. On the off chance he's got a *contagious* case of the stupids, I don't want Zach, Q, and the rest of the crew catching it; they've already got enough of their own going.
> 
> :sigh:


LOL :laugh: 

But he does seriously tick me off...how can you be so stupid???


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

so now I'm wondering if maybe he's just smoking it to better understand the bible. that whole "eye for an eye"/"turn the other cheek" contradiction is pretty heavy stuff to deal with unless your toking a little.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Look on the bright side:

Kobe's alllegations are worse.


Smoking pot is harming yourself, not others.
Sexually assualting someone is harming another(assuming the allegations are true for a moment).


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> that whole "eye for an eye"/"turn the other cheek" contradiction is pretty heavy stuff to deal with unless your toking a little.


LOL...:rofl: That's some funny......


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> Or it could be EXACTLY what this team needs in order to finally bring in players with CHARACTER.


Unfortunately for those that are hoping for good character guys (respectful/appreciative types), Damon is just a small fish from the same big pond that most pro-athletes come from... the American culture that worships their top jocks from high school onto the pros. Many/most of the products of this system who are fawned over by cheerleaders to teachers to boosters, tend to develope a big ego and self-rightous attitude about their place in the world. Having formed this impression way back in high school is a primary reason I've never sought to know/meet any of them since... well except on the court. I once had the pleasure of running a few games matched up against Terrell Brandon, and he was decent enough in that setting, saying "nice game" to me afterwords. Character aside, I do like watching them play.

STOMP


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Wait, you're all missing the most important part of the article...

"Stoudamire is attending summer school at the University of Arizona and working toward a degree in media arts, with a minor in sports broadcasting."

Damon's getting a degree!

Leave it to Blazer fans to see the bad side of everything. Come on now, college is the time for experimentation!


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*College ain't workin' for Damian!*

Here's how smart Damian is: He tried to board an airplane with an ounce and a half of reefer wrapped up in ALUMINUM FOIL!!!!

Ever heard of a METAL DETECTOR?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

So now he has to use the "I lone this jacket out to all my friends. Several of them have worn in in the last few days. I don't know who that . . . what did you call it? Mariwana? . . . belongs to."

The police report says he admitted that it was his. Does anyone want to wager that that will change on his court date to "not guilty"? I would be more impressed if he just took his lumps and apologized.


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

On the bright side, according to the police report when asked for ID he did produce a valid drivers license and not a trading card.

Baby steps people, baby steps.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:rofl:

Steve Patterson is to address the media at 4pm

according to 910 the fan


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

The silver lining for me: our worst "problem" player is going to be the guinea pig for the new regime.

If ONE Blazer had to have the smack put down on him, I'd rather have it be Damon than Rasheed, Patterson, ZR, Qyntel or Bonzi (or any of the other guys who *don't* get into trouble)... because Damon's simply not as valuable to the team and its future.

Of course, I'd PREFER that Damon nor any other Blazers get into any trouble, but I'd also PREFER to that a lot of things occurred differently in life...

Ed O.


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> The silver lining for me: our worst "problem" player is going to be the guinea pig for the new regime.
> 
> If ONE Blazer had to have the smack put down on him, I'd rather have it be Damon than Rasheed, Patterson, ZR, Qyntel or Bonzi (or any of the other guys who *don't* get into trouble)... because Damon's simply not as valuable to the team and its future.
> ...


Good point...If someone has to be sacrificed, then Damon is as good as any to be the one.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Go Steve! Go Steve!

:djparty:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: College ain't workin' for Damian!*



> Originally posted by <b>MrWonderful</b>!
> Here's how smart Damian is: He tried to board an airplane with an ounce and a half of reefer wrapped up in ALUMINUM FOIL!!!!
> 
> Ever heard of a METAL DETECTOR?


:laugh:



> Originally posted by <b>Reep</b>!
> So now he has to use the "I lone this jacket out to all my friends. Several of them have worn in in the last few days. I don't know who that . . . what did you call it? Mariwana?


:rofl:



> Originally posted by <b>RipCityJB</b>!
> On the bright side, according to the police report when asked for ID he did produce a valid drivers license and not a trading card.
> 
> Baby steps people, baby steps.


:rotf:

Oh Man...damn this is funny...


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

> originally posted by the wanker:
> so now I'm wondering if maybe he's just smoking it to better understand the bible. that whole "eye for an eye"/"turn the other cheek" contradiction is pretty heavy stuff to deal with unless your toking a little.



Am I the only one who finds this offensive?

Excuse me but WTF does this have to do with basketball or Damon's b.s. ?

Just FYI,"eye for an eye" comes from Hammurabi's code,not from the bible.

"Turn the other cheek" comes from the New Testament.

With one ignorant comment you've managed to insult three religions.

I'm disappointed that the mods haven't even batted an eyelash at this.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Ed - It has gotta be more than one player to be sacrificed, I would be surprised if Ruben stays, he is a walking black eye as well. You cannot just deal one problem child and go around saying "See we are serious about cleaning up our image", while leaving the others around. Damon may be one of the BIGGEST problems PR-wise, but he ain't the only one. Ruben, Sheed, and Bonzi are contributors to our image just as much.




Wow-- Big fine $250,000 suspendend indefinitely and Patteresen would cancel contract if he could.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess since I'm not at all religious, I didn't see how it was terribly offensive. I apologize for missing it if anyone does.

BTW, the reason it is related to the topic is because last week on Courtside Monday night, Brian Wheeler made references to Damon reading the bible on a daily basis.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I'm disappointed that the mods haven't even batted an eyelash at this.


It's politically "okay" to attack Christianity. Even our moderators know that. (Sarcasm off)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> It's politically "okay" to attack Christianity. Even our moderators know that. (Sarcasm off)


Since when did "attacking" christianity become off limits?


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

Hap,

The insinuation is that the bible is contradictory and that in order to deal with it's contradictions one has to be stoned.

As I said "an eye for an eye" isn't even from the bible,it's from Hammurabi's code (an ancient Babylonian ruler who was neither a Jew or a Christian and who very drastically pre-dates Christianity).

Jews and Muslims and Christians read the old testament.

"Turn the other cheek" is from the New Testament which is only read by Christians but not by Jews.

So you see how that one statement could be offensive to three different religions?

So the only contradiction was by the confused poster's own ignorance.

I'm not trying to whine,just pointing it out.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> 
> Just FYI,"eye for an eye" comes from Hammurabi's code,not from the bible.
> 
> With one ignorant comment you've managed to insult three religions.


Chill braindamage. Exodus 21:23-24 states "But if there is any further injury, then you shall appoint as a penalty life for life, eye for eye, tooth for tooth, hand for hand, foot for foot, . . ."

I don't know which was written first (the above was about 1400 B.C.) but you need to check your facts before you flame.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

PM TheWanker and tell him if you had a problem with what he said. 



> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> Hap,
> 
> The insinuation is that the bible is contradictory and that in order to deal with it's contradictions one has to be stoned.


I took as DAMON Needed to be stoned because Damon isn't too bright.


> As I said "an eye for an eye" isn't even from the bible,it's from Hammurabi's code (an ancient Babylonian ruler who was neither a Jew or a Christian and who very drastically pre-dates Christianity).


I don't see how this is a big deal. He just got something wrong, in a bad joke.


> Jews and Muslims and Christians read the old testament.
> 
> "Turn the other cheek" is from the New Testament which is only read by Christians but not by Jews.


I don't see why it matters if this is read by jews or not. Damon isn't Jewish.


> So you see how that one statement could be offensive to three different religions?
> 
> So the only contradiction was by the confused poster's own ignorance.


yah, but there are a lot (A LOT) of contradictions in the bible. 



> I'm not trying to whine,just pointing it out.


I didn't catch it because I didn't actually see it. I'll try better next time.

remember, I'm just looking for posts by non blazer fans who don't agree with me. So you'll have to forgive me. Remember, I'm being extremely sarcastic here.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Lets get this thread back on track... 

its about Damon... alright?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Lets get this thread back on track...
> 
> its about Damon... alright?


Is it just me, or do the forums seem out of control today? It's not a full moon tonight.

Regarding Damon, is there anything more to be said? The most interesting aspect of this to me is how WA state will handle this. If Damon's statement is used against him, it looks like AZ's misdemeanor case is strong. So if Damon gets busted in AZ, the WA can pull out of its deal with Damon, which means he could do some WA time. I think that would have a bigger impact on Damon than anything else the team or league could do.

By the way, how do you think Portland Tribune will address this tomorrow: 1) miss it completely because their deadlines were this morning; 2) trash the blazers and Damon as usual; 3) something else I can't fathom?


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

> originally posted by the wanker:
> so now I'm wondering if maybe he's just smoking it to better understand the bible. that whole "eye for an eye"/"turn the other cheek" contradiction is pretty heavy stuff to deal with unless your toking a little.


I really don't see WTF the connection is between religion and Damon being a dumbass!

Why bring religion into this at all?

Hell as long as this is okay then why stop there!

Why not bring race into it too?

It's offensive to say that one has to be STONED in order to deal with the bible's contradictions.And then the contradictions pointed out are from 2 different religions altogether.Gee,perhaps that's why you found them contradictory? 


YOU HAVE TO BE STONED TO DEAL WITH THE CONTRADICTION OF FINDING CONTRADICTIONS BETWEEN TWO DIFFERENT RELIGIONS
AND THEN THINKING THEY ARE FROM ONLY ONE RELIGION.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

```
Since when did "attacking" christianity become off limits?
```
I was pointing out that it's offensive and not just to Christianity but to Judaism and Islam.

But you've shown your bias and your shoddy mod skills.

Please bring this thread back on topic. it's drifting further than a Damon summer buzz. ~ABM


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Braindamage,

Focus . . . focus . . . Remember Damon was busted with pot again . . . Focus:meditate:


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

> Please bring this thread back on topic. it's drifting further than a Damon summer buzz. ~ABM


This is Hap's fault.I just pointed out that this might be offensive and he and others made it about me instead by giving me unneccesary guff over it.

I thought it was pretty obvious (you have to be stoned not to "get it") but apparently Hap felt it was necessary to ride my a$$ over it and to get his personal digs in at Christianity which he appears to have a problem with.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> 
> ```
> Since when did "attacking" christianity become off limits?
> ...


while I admit I should have done something (and not said the bit about the contradictions)...it's not exactly easy to catch every little unpopular comment made in this forum. Do you people realize this is the 2nd busiest NBA team Forum in the WHOLE site?

If you have a problem with a post, and you feel one of the mods here did nothing to it, send one of us (or all of us) a link, and explain why you think we should have done something.

Sometimes, we'll do something about it, and other times, we'll do nothing because it didn't warrant anything, or it's old news.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> 
> 
> This is Hap's fault.I just pointed out that this might be offensive and he and others made it about me instead by giving me unneccesary guff over it.
> ...


No, I don't feel that religion is above criticism. If you're willing to stand up for your beliefs, you should be willing to take a little questioning of those beliefs or you really have nothing to belief in.

I didn't "ride your a$$" either. If you go through my posts, you'll see (while you might not agree with what I said) I wasn't being rude, or confrontational. I said:



> I guess since I'm not at all religious, I didn't see how it was terribly offensive. I apologize for missing it if anyone does.
> 
> BTW, the reason it is related to the topic is because last week on Courtside Monday night, Brian Wheeler made references to Damon reading the bible on a daily basis.


That explained why I didn't see it was offensive. And then I said a reason why Wanker might have said it. And I even APOLOGIZED for missing it if people did find it offensive (because I didn't leave it on the board on purpose). 

then I asked when attacking christianity became "off limits". Sure, someone might find that offensive, but it's really not attacking.

then I said that if you had a problem with the post, you should have PM'd the Wanker (and now I'm saying PM one of the mods) and explain to him/them what your problem was. 

Missquoting "an eye for an eye" (if it's actually not in the bible, which I believe it is) is not a terrible thing. Lots of religious people missquote the bible.

And then I asked why Jews not reading a certain portion of the bible had anything to do with the comment he made. I still don't see how Muslims would be offended by this.

Then I said that I'd try harder next time, as there are a lot of posts here to read through.

You are the one who has proclaimed I had "shoddy mod skills", and accused me of "riding" your "a$$", when I've done nothing of the sort. I've kept this polite, and I haven't accused you of anything.

Then you blame me for the whole thread going hay-wire, when it was you who brought it to everyones attention, and asked why a mod didn't do anything about it. I explained why I personally didn't, but there are 3 other mods who missed it too. (Not forgetting GymRat, and other community mods). And then you made comments that I have some issues with christians, which is almost laughable, because I don't. All I said was that I'm not that religious, it didn't seem to registure with me as offensive.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I am Jewish and all I got to say is Oy Vey, Hammurabi Shammurabi! Let's get back to the topic and let jokes that were not intended to be offensive be ignored. 

What a Dolt Damon is.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> The insinuation is that the bible is contradictory and that in order to deal with it's contradictions one has to be stoned.


<AustinPowers> What's your point Vanessa? </AustinPowers>
Yeah... And... So... You're not saying he's wrong are you?

On the real topic:

What really pisses me off about all this is that it's probably screwed us as far as getting Payton. Damon and him have the same agent. He's said before that he doesn't want to have Payton come here if Damon's still here. With this latest arrest Damon is utterly untradeable. Also he's not gonna want to have one client agree to a sign and trade here while the Blazers are doing everything they can to get out of Damon's contract. When you add in that if he doesn't come here GP will probably end up in LA it makes me want to puke.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

ALRIGHT,NOW I'M ****ING PISSED!

THIS HAS GONE ON TOO LONG AND TOO MUCH HAS BEEN SAID (BY ME) ALL BECAUSE OF HOW POORLY IT WAS HANDLED BY THE MODS AND NOW I'M TAKING A BUNCH OF **** BECAUSE OF IT?



> What's your point Vanessa?
> Yeah... And... So... You're not saying he's wrong are you?


^ **** YOU !!!!!!!

THIS IS BULL**** AND I'M GETTING PRETTY ****ING TIRED OF IT!

_*come on now, there is no need to go off like this. You obviously were offended by Wankers original comment, and the mods lack of editing. And for that, I apologize. You might not believe this, but it was not done due to some lack of respect for christians, jews, muslims, buddist, or whatever. It was (for me) because there is hundreds (to thousands) of posts to wade through every day here. It takes a LOT to catch everything, especially in a thread that is going off like this one is (and others). I'm going to let this slide, because (in my opinion) there's no need to report this because it's, afaik, the first time you've gone off. I can't control what the other mods do, or community mods do. ~Hap*_


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> 
> 
> This is Hap's fault.I just pointed out that this might be offensive and he and others made it about me instead by giving me unneccesary guff over it.
> ...


In my opinion, he didn't "give you guff," he simply explained why he didn't censor it.

Also in my opinion: If a comment, that's not meant to be malicious and not aimed at a poster, bothers just one person, that person should discuss it with the person making the comment (via PMs). If a comment bothers many people, then there's a moderator need to edit the comment.

Most people seemed to take TheWanker's comment as it was seemingly intended: a mild joke, non-malicious.

If it really bothered you, discussing it with TheWanker via PMs may have been more productive then making it a thread focus.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

THAT'S FINE AND ALL BUT WHAT TRANSPIRED THEREAFTER WAS HAP'S FAULT AND NOW I GOTTA TAKE A BUNCH OF BULL**** FROM A BUNCH OF BIGOTTED *******S BECAUSE HAP HANDLED IT WRONG AND THAT'S JUST NOT RIGHT.

_ *this thread is closed because people need to settle down*_


----------

